# loose bearing housing



## mewanchyna (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable 6902 type 5 router. After changing both armature bearings, I noticed the housing for the top bearing has about 0.0015" of play. When I fired up the router, there was a noticeable vibration. There is a little cylindrical "rubber" plug that I imagine is installed to stop any bearing chatter in the housing. Mine looks more like a barbell due to wear at this point. Does anybody know if there is supposed to be any play in this bearing housing? Is the cylindrical "rubber" plug all that's need to take up the play? Can/ should I use a Loctite product to keep this bearing in place and fill any gap? What about a set screw? There is room to tap a hole that would allow a set screw to hold this bearing tight. Then again, is this 0.00015 gap needed to allow for heat expansion? Would filling the gap or using a set screw cause damage to the bearing due to this? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting and welcome Mark to the forum. I cannot help you but one will be along shortly that can.
Jerry


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Mark and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mewanchyna said:


> I have a Porter Cable 6902 type 5 router. After changing both armature bearings, I noticed the housing for the top bearing has about 0.0015" of play. When I fired up the router, there was a noticeable vibration. There is a little cylindrical "rubber" plug that I imagine is installed to stop any bearing chatter in the housing. Mine looks more like a barbell due to wear at this point. Does anybody know if there is supposed to be any play in this bearing housing? Is the cylindrical "rubber" plug all that's need to take up the play? Can/ should I use a Loctite product to keep this bearing in place and fill any gap? What about a set screw? There is room to tap a hole that would allow a set screw to hold this bearing tight. Then again, is this 0.00015 gap needed to allow for heat expansion? Would filling the gap or using a set screw cause damage to the bearing due to this? Any ideas would be appreciated.


I reckon bearings should be a tight fit that's why we need bearing pullers to remove them, however 0.00015 is a very small amount and a suitable type of Loctite would be fine. By suitable I mean one that heat will break the seal when the time comes to replace again.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi I am an engineer. Bearings should be a firm fit on their shaft or housing otherwise when the housing expands or bearing expands with heat, will get looser and turn with the shaft or in the housing. The bearing, shaft and housing are designed to allow for this "fit" to run smoothly. There are products and ways to provide repair. For a minor repair try Loctite bearing retainer. More serious wear could be repaired with perhaps a Speedie sleeve or even re machining the housing and fitting a bearing with a larger outer diameter. Or metal spray in the case of a worn shaft.


----------



## mewanchyna (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Murray. But what would be the point of the cylindrical rubber insert that is squeezed in a semicircular hole between the outside race and the housing? Is this a precaution in the event that something gets loose? I agree that bearing and housing should always be tight but I've never seen this "rubber" plug arrangement. It's this item that is making me cautious otherwise, I would be in there with Loctite and setscrews already. By the way, I've already got some Loctite 680 arriving tomorrow. I just want to make sure that I'm not creating more problems than solving.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

mewanchyna said:


> I have a Porter Cable 6902 type 5 router. After changing both armature bearings, I noticed the housing for the top bearing has about 0.0015" of play. ****** Then again, is this 0.00015 gap needed to allow for heat expansion?


Is it .0015 or .00015? That would make quite a difference in our answers.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it a lubrication hole its blocking off? how about a pic


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Be cautious with setscrews I would try Loctite retainer first


----------



## mewanchyna (Feb 8, 2009)

ooops! It's 0.0015" not 0.00015". I will try to post a picture of the hole. Definitely not a lubrication hole since it's not accessible unless the armature is removed. True, I would be a little concerned about the pressure a setscrew might place on one side of the exterior of the bearing race.


----------

